# MK3 TTRS, with or without magnetic ride?



## krishcanag (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Guys

I am hoping new owners or even mk2 owners will enlighten me on which is better for everyday use.

I want to spec a new ttrs but not sure if RS sports susp. with mag ride is better for everyday use than fixed suspension.
Also, is there a height different or travel between the 2?

thanks
krish


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Pretty certain that most reviews I have read have said that the standard suspension system is more than adequate for the car and they have suggested sticking with it rather than paying out for mag whatever it is


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

Can't comment on mag ride as mine has standard suspension.

It's fine out on the open road, just feels harsh on a very bumpy/unmade road.

If you're a regular track user then I'd recommend the Mag.

Test drive both if you can, I'd be interested to hear what you think of the difference.


----------



## krishcanag (Mar 8, 2017)

I spoke to one sales lady in an Audi centre after maybe also asking colleagues she said the mag ride is useful for track which makes sense in the sport setting but what I wanted to know is in comfort is it softer than the fixed suspension?
Not sure anyone can answer that easily.
Krish


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mag ride is standard on the TTS so I presume it will come as standard for the TTRS


----------



## krishcanag (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a MK3 TTS and it is an option on the ttrs. On mine one noticed a clear difference between comfort and dynamic. But the TTRS is designed 10mm lower, so already it is going to have less travel, logic says the fixed means it will be a compromise between comfort and dynamic. With it 10mm lower if you have mag ride will it make it softer than the fixed?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I would imagine so, the fixed suspension has to lie somewhere in between. I've always generally read bad reviews about mah ride over the years but now I've got it on the TTS and has the adapative dampers on the M235 I wouldn't be without.

The S3 saloon gets the 19 inch alloys and automatically mag ride is added there is no choice to leave it out. I'd personally be speccing on the RS


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I had mag ride on my mk2 TTRS.

I have standard sports suspension on my mk3 TTRS.

Before I purchased I was concerned that it might be too firm as I used to dislike the sport-mode of the mk2 Magride setup which was very firm and fidgety. However my fears were eased, the mk3 standard suspension is very compliant, about as comfortable as the mk2 Magride in comfort mode - in fact even more compliant I would say.

If I were to spec a new TTRS now I would probably not bother with the Magride, except for being able to have it as an option in the drive select menu!


----------



## krishcanag (Mar 8, 2017)

powerplay said:


> I had mag ride on my mk2 TTRS.
> 
> I have standard sports suspension on my mk3 TTRS.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I think you saying just go with fixed suspension, also, to have magride option on driv select you have to have magride. With fixed the drive select as no effect on suspension just steering I believe.

I find it frustrating that I think we know more that talking to a sales guy in Audi, I bet a master tech will be able to give us all a clear understanding of the difference between them


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm saying, if you're concerned about the oem suspension being too firm, don't worry.

I can't comment on both Magride and standard suspension on the mk3 TTRS; I've only had Magride on the mk2, the mk3 handling on standard suspension blows the mk2 away.

Obviously you only get the option to choose suspension settings in the Drive Select if it's installed. If that's important then of course you need it :lol:


----------



## sr20det (Jun 9, 2011)

I test drove a car with the fixed RS suspension. Found it quite firm but better than my previous generation RS with mag ride.

I ended up buying one with mag ride and it's very comfortable, more comfy than the fixed suspension.

I use my car as a daily driver so very happy I got the mag ride. I find even with the mag ride on dynamic, it's still not as firm as the fixed suspension.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

200fsx said:


> I test drove a car with the fixed RS suspension. Found it quite firm but better than my previous generation RS with mag ride.
> 
> I ended up buying one with mag ride and it's very comfortable, more comfy than the fixed suspension.
> 
> I use my car as a daily driver so very happy I got the mag ride. I find even with the mag ride on dynamic, it's still not as firm as the fixed suspension.


That's interesting! The fixed suspension is nowhere near as firm as the sport-mode magride was in the previous gen RS. I wonder why?!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

After a visit to my local dealer, I compared 2RS vehicles, one with mag and one without. Visually, the one without sits way lower than the one with. Therefore, if aesthetics are your bag, I'd personally go with the one without (and save a bag o sand to boot).


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I had mag ride on my mk2 TTS and it wasn't great. Very inconsistent and weirdly, on damp (not wet) surfaces very twitchy, if that's any way of describing it. When I ordered the mk2 RS, I didn't option it. Then I get my mk3 TTS and it is vastly improved over the previous car. I have mine set in Comfort all the time and it definitely handles better in that setting, plus it's not too harsh in terms of ride. I've seen a few comments from people who have had the mk3 on a track and they all seem to agree that the car handles best in that setting too. I test drove a couple of mk3 TT RS and the one with mag ride was exactly the same as my TTS in terms of handling. so box ticked on that score. The one without, was fine, but the ride wasn't as compliant. Personally, I would spec mag ride on the RS and will do so when I order mine in the New Year. I'd rather spend my money on that than the purely tarty stuff from the options list. Oh and my understanding is there is no difference in ride height between the two set ups


----------



## krishcanag (Mar 8, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> I had mag ride on my mk2 TTS and it wasn't great. Very inconsistent and weirdly, on damp (not wet) surfaces very twitchy, if that's any way of describing it. When I ordered the mk2 RS, I didn't option it. Then I get my mk3 TTS and it is vastly improved over the previous car. I have mine set in Comfort all the time and it definitely handles better in that setting, plus it's not too harsh in terms of ride. I've seen a few comments from people who have had the mk3 on a track and they all seem to agree that the car handles best in that setting too. I test drove a couple of mk3 TT RS and the one with mag ride was exactly the same as my TTS in terms of handling. so box ticked on that score. The one without, was fine, but the ride wasn't as compliant. Personally, I would spec mag ride on the RS and will do so when I order mine in the New Year. I'd rather spend my money on that than the purely tarty stuff from the options list. Oh and my understanding is there is no difference in ride height between the two set ups


Mark that seems to controdicte spadz. Who thinks the one without was lower than the one with, I must check this out. If they are the same height I don't see the point of mag ride if the fixed one is lower that suggests the one with mag ride has the ability to have more travel and smooth out bumps then.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I think this is one of those questions which you will struggle to get answered clearly one way or the other as everyone's expectations and requirements are different, as you will see from the differing answers that are coming through. What one person finds Ok the next doesn't, e.g. Mark prefers his suspension on Comfort, whereas I find that too soft, I have mine always in Dynamic. If you are able, I'd test drive both and see which suits your requirements best.


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

krishcanag said:


> I have a MK3 TTS and it is an option on the ttrs. On mine one noticed a clear difference between comfort and dynamic. But the TTRS is designed 10mm lower, so already it is going to have less travel, logic says the fixed means it will be a compromise between comfort and dynamic. With it 10mm lower if you have mag ride will it make it softer than the fixed?


Not saying I am correct as relying on advice from one Audi centre. I was told that mag ride firms up the suspension from a normal position (normal being the non mag ride) as an option not softens it. Presumably that is why it is suggested to be good for a track


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I had Mag Ride on my previous MK3 TTS and found it quite hard even when set to comfort mode, which it was all the time.

I don`t have Mag Ride on the MK3 TTRS and find the ride on the standard suspension far superior to that of the MK3 TTS`s Mag Ride. Doing the same journey every day to and from work the RS is a much more compliant and a better handling vehicle in every way, I`m not sure whether the Mag Ride on the RS is different to that of the TTS but if it isn`t then I wouldn`t spec it and save myself £900 and odd quid.

Just my opinion, think at some point I will take an RS with Mag Ride out for a spin just to compare but for now I`m more than happy.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

krishcanag said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > I had mag ride on my mk2 TTS and it wasn't great. Very inconsistent and weirdly, on damp (not wet) surfaces very twitchy, if that's any way of describing it. When I ordered the mk2 RS, I didn't option it. Then I get my mk3 TTS and it is vastly improved over the previous car. I have mine set in Comfort all the time and it definitely handles better in that setting, plus it's not too harsh in terms of ride. I've seen a few comments from people who have had the mk3 on a track and they all seem to agree that the car handles best in that setting too. I test drove a couple of mk3 TT RS and the one with mag ride was exactly the same as my TTS in terms of handling. so box ticked on that score. The one without, was fine, but the ride wasn't as compliant. Personally, I would spec mag ride on the RS and will do so when I order mine in the New Year. I'd rather spend my money on that than the purely tarty stuff from the options list. Oh and my understanding is there is no difference in ride height between the two set ups
> ...


Just a thought - perhaps the mag-ride RS that Spadz saw was set to 'comfort' at the time -- it might explain the difference in ride height?


----------



## krishcanag (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok, it does seem that people have different views. Attached 2 one with and one without from local dealer, cannot see any real difference but there is a slight angle difference in photo angle thou.
Top one, daytona grey is fixed, nano grey with red calipers has mag ride.


----------



## krishcanag (Mar 8, 2017)

Koimlg said:


> [
> 
> Not saying I am correct as relying on advice from one Audi centre. I was told that mag ride firms up the suspension from a normal position (normal being the non mag ride) as an option not softens it. Presumably that is why it is suggested to be good for a track


If this is correct it solves this question clearly. So what they has suggested to you is, in comfort it acts as standard springs but in dynamic is gets even firmer, given that the TTRS is 10mm lower than my TTS, i would never want it to be 10mm plus in dynamic unless I am on a track.
krish


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe I am mistaken, but as far as I know the TTRS is 10mm lower than the standard TT, just like the TTS is. So, RS shouldn't actually be any lower than an S. Suspension travel/ride height shouldn't vary based on suspension setting with mag ride, only thing that changes to firm up the ride is magnetic resistance in the suspension fluid.

I had no mag ride on my RS, I like the mag ride on my mk3 S very much so specced it aswell for the new RS.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

RuuTT said:


> as far as I know the TTRS is 10mm lower than the standard TT, just like the TTS is. So, RS shouldn't actually be any lower than an S.


That's my understanding too.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Simply...

Dynamic = hardest
Auto = default
Comfort = softer

Ride height remains the same in each setting folks... and if you check the technical data from Audi , you will see that the ride height for mag or non mag dampers is the same on the TT RS, as it is for the TTS; whilst you might expect the RS to be lower, that's not the case; both cars in fact have the same ride height


----------



## sr20det (Jun 9, 2011)

For people with mag ride, do you notice a huge difference between comfort and dynamic.

I can't feel much of a difference if any. The previous gen you noticed a huge difference


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes, that's why I always have mine in Dynamic, Comfort is too soft for me, I like to be able to feel the road as much as possible.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

200fsx said:


> For people with mag ride, do you notice a huge difference between comfort and dynamic.
> 
> I can't feel much of a difference if any. The previous gen you noticed a huge difference


Yes, there is a very noticeable difference between the two. I don't like dynamic, it's too harsh for most UK roads. I'd have no spine left if I drove it around in dynamic all day. As I've said, I prefer the way the car handles in comfort, plus when I have really pushed it in dynamic, it seems to loose traction quicker than in comfort, especially in the wet. Steering feel in comfort is excellent if you have the steering set to dynamic. It feels overtly sensitive with both suspension and steering in dynamic. You just have to try driving in various settings and set it up to the way you prefer.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Likewise here,I can notice a substantial difference when going from comfort to dynamic with mag ride,it can be quite banging in dynamic when going over harsh roads with pot holes where as comfort is a lot more forgiving and absorbs the bumps much better,I think both modes have there times to be used and it's nice to have both modes rather than be stuck with one or the other,I think if u've never had mag ride you wouldn't miss it where as if you have had the mag ride you would miss it going to a car that does not have it.


----------



## krishcanag (Mar 8, 2017)

Since I have it on my TTS and yes I normally driv in auto mode and put it in dynamic mode if I want to go quick. Since someone above mentioned that there is no difference in ride height and components between TTS and TTRS MK3 then I would go with mag ride when I sp c it I guess.
Thanks guys for you input.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Just reporting back that of the two I saw, the mag was definitely sitting higher.....


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

krishcanag said:


> Ok, it does seem that people have different views. Attached 2 one with and one without from local dealer, cannot see any real difference but there is a slight angle difference in photo angle thou.
> Top one, daytona grey is fixed, nano grey with red calipers has mag ride.


Yeah, you're correct, ride height is the same. Also, if you check the technical spec of the TT RS, you'll see it's the same ride height as the TTS, mag ride or not


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hmmm one saying ride is different one saying its the same


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

My TTS had 20" Y spokes and Mag Ride the RS has 20" black and diamond cut faces and no Mag Ride and the RS has a lower stance. :?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

There are many pictures and videos from the last year or so of the RS.

Definitely in some it appears to be the all-road version and others not, so the magride/standard suspension could well explain this.

It doesn't make sense this should be the case since my previous RS was magride and the ride height was fine, lower probably than the mk3 RS.

However glad I got standard if so


----------



## krishcanag (Mar 8, 2017)

This is the response from Germany, a Audi display centre

Hello, the magnetic ride suspension system features different components than the simpler, fixed suspension units. Therefore, in comfort mode, the ride may be slightly different on a magnetic ride-equipped car. However, in comfort mode, the ride of a magnetic ride car will resemble that of a fixed suspension car. In sport mode, the computer tracks driving conditions continuously and attenuates the viscosity of suspension fluid accordingly, resulting in a firmer driving feel. We hope this helps. Greetings from Ingolstadt


----------



## sr20det (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't feel any difference between the settings. Maybe mine is faulty.

My cars booked in for warranty work. Bonnet release catch came off and there's a lot of wind noise from the drivers window. I'll get them to check the mag ride too.

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## krishcanag (Mar 8, 2017)

200fsx said:


> I don't feel any difference between the settings. Maybe mine is faulty.
> 
> My cars booked in for warranty work. Bonnet release catch came off and there's a lot of wind noise from the drivers window. I'll get them to check the mag ride too.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies


There has to be a fault if you notice anything


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

krishcanag said:


> 200fsx said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel any difference between the settings. Maybe mine is faulty.
> ...


Maybe he's driving on a road outside the UK?


----------



## Shaninnik (Sep 17, 2016)

I have no experience with mag ride, but at my opinion TTRS still sits too high from the factory, so another option may be to order without it and save money for a good coilovers. I have installed KW v3 on my mk3 TT a month ago and extremely happy with it - you can adjust height to you likings, you can make it more comfy than stock or you can make it racing hard


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

krishcanag said:


> Ok, it does seem that people have different views. Attached 2 one with and one without from local dealer, cannot see any real difference but there is a slight angle difference in photo angle thou.
> Top one, daytona grey is fixed, nano grey with red calipers has mag ride.


There you go! The top one without mag is definitely lower. Whether this changes once the vehicle is moving is another matter.

Edit - No pics are showing. The original post was on the second page.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

SpudZ said:


> krishcanag said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, it does seem that people have different views. Attached 2 one with and one without from local dealer, cannot see any real difference but there is a slight angle difference in photo angle thou.
> ...


 :lol: 'keep saying it, check the technical specs, same for both, to the mm. No difference in ride height. This may also help:

https://www.specsavers.co.uk/


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just like every other option - those with it will defend it to the death to justify (to themselves?) the spend, those without it will say standard is better. Not had it on the MK3, so can't say "if" its any different to the MK2 or not. On the MK2 which i did have both, the MR was a better option "most" of the time for me. The comfort mode was softer/nicer ride and the sport mode harder. If you plan to track the car or do that kinda crazy stuff than a manual adjustable setup i would guess would work better and could be tuned to your personal taste - MR has two default settings you take or leave.


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Just like every other option - those with it will defend it to the death to justify (to themselves?) the spend, those without it will say standard is better. Not had it on the MK3, so can't say "if" its any different to the MK2 or not. On the MK2 which i did have both, the MR was a better option "most" of the time for me. The comfort mode was softer/nicer ride and the sport mode harder. If you plan to track the car or do that kinda crazy stuff than a manual adjustable setup i would guess would work better and could be tuned to your personal taste - MR has two default settings you take or leave.


I've noticed a trend with your posts. Not everyone indicating a difference is defending their purchase without basis. I've driven a dynamic package fixed suspension 2018 TT RS and a magnetic ride suspension 2018 TT RS and without a doubt I prefer the magnetic ride in a car that will be performing DD duty. The fixed suspension would be fine for a track car, but it was definitely more harsh on the streets and highways here than magnetic ride set to comfort. Both cars were on 20" BO wheels.

You can certainly DD the fixed suspension too, but my back wouldn't have been happy if I did.


----------



## krishcanag (Mar 8, 2017)

Ok chaps, 
visited the dealer today. I first measured my TTS ride height and made a piece of cardboard to reflect it. Checked against TTRS with mag ride same height. Drove it in comfort pretty much the same. Then checked against TTRS with fixed, 10mm lower as one would expect as it compromises between the 2 extremes.

Krish


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

krishcanag said:


> Ok chaps,
> visited the dealer today. I first measured my TTS ride height and made a piece of cardboard to reflect it. Checked against TTRS with mag ride same height. Drove it in comfort pretty much the same. Then checked against TTRS with fixed, 10mm lower as one would expect as it compromises between the 2 extremes.
> 
> Krish


Nice, and definitely explains some pics of the car with arch gaps you can hide in. Did you compare the ride in the fixed to that in the magride?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

krishcanag said:


> Ok chaps,
> visited the dealer today. I first measured my TTS ride height and made a piece of cardboard to reflect it. Checked against TTRS with mag ride same height. Drove it in comfort pretty much the same. Then checked against TTRS with fixed, 10mm lower as one would expect as it compromises between the 2 extremes.
> 
> Krish


Silly question but did all the cars have 19" alloys ?


----------



## krishcanag (Mar 8, 2017)

powerplay said:


> Nice, and definitely explains some pics of the car with arch gaps you can hide in. Did you compare the ride in the fixed to that in the magride?


I rode the fixed 2weeks ago my memory was it was ok no real dramatic stiff suspension but of course no change whatever the mode.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

krishcanag said:


> Ok chaps,
> visited the dealer today. I first measured my TTS ride height and made a piece of cardboard to reflect it. Checked against TTRS with mag ride same height. Drove it in comfort pretty much the same. Then checked against TTRS with fixed, 10mm lower as one would expect as it compromises between the 2 extremes.
> 
> Krish


Thank goodness someone concurs with me! I'm not saying that there is any difference between the two on the move, just that at standstill and from an aesthetics pov, the 'magless' looks better because it sits lower and goes someway towards hiding that hideous wheel arch gap!

Oh and btw, I have mag ride.


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

I've been struggling to find a TTRS at a dealer with Mag ride, the TTRS I've tested had std suspension and 20inch wheels. The dealer located a TTS with Mag ride and 20s and tested them back to back. After 400m I could tell the TTS in Comfort mode felt harsher than the TTRS. A further 10 miles just confirmed my initial thoughts. The Dynamic mode on Mage ride was very harsh. I had been hoping to see how the TTS felt on 19s. The best way I can describe the ride in the TTRS is "choppy" but not harsh. I found the TTS harsh no matter what mode the suspensions was set to. Has anyone driven the TTRS on both 19 and 20 inch wheels?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Andy1a2b said:


> I've been struggling to find a TTRS at a dealer with Mag ride, the TTRS I've tested had std suspension and 20inch wheels. The dealer located a TTS with Mag ride and 20s and tested them back to back. After 400m I could tell the TTS in Comfort mode felt harsher than the TTRS. A further 10 miles just confirmed my initial thoughts. The Dynamic mode on Mage ride was very harsh. I had been hoping to see how the TTS felt on 19s. The best way I can describe the ride in the TTRS is "choppy" but not harsh. I found the TTS harsh no matter what mode the suspensions was set to. Has anyone driven the TTRS on both 19 and 20 inch wheels?


Obviously having a TTS I have mag ride but personally I wouldn't have it by choice!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

How much weight does magride add over standard suspension??


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just my two cents worth on the Mag-ride.

I have a Mk-2, 3.2 Quattro that has them and would only recommend it if you plan on attaining and maintaining speeds above 100-mph as would be found on the German autobahn. Once you're up at those speeds it really flattens the ride and kills the bounce and keeps everything nice and stable. Unfortunately most people who have it - and never exceed 70-mph in their respective countries - are not able to really appreciate it.

The only other condition I find it really useful is up in the Alps on long twisty, windy mountain roads; it flattens the ride and cuts down on the sway. Because I live in Swissyland, I can actually benefit from both situations. However for flat-landers or where the speed limit is 70-mph, I really doubt you'd see any benefit.

The other thing to consider is cost of replacement. These things are bloody expensive and I only know of one shop in Poland that offers a re-build service. Otherwise you'll be at the mercy of Audi's parts and service department when the time comes.

If you find the ride too harsh, consider avoiding low profile 19"-wheels and go for 18"-wheels and see if that's better. Roads in France, Spain and Italy are horrible and my OEM 19's were brutal on rough roads. I opted for 17's just to get the extra height and it makes all the difference in the world and turned my Roadster into a true touring car.

Obviously it's all about about looks and comfort, so test some different configurations to find the best combination that works for you. But I'd advise against mag-shocks.


----------



## Andy1a2b (May 11, 2013)

powerplay said:


> How much weight does magride add over standard suspension??


£995 if you spec it separately, or around £700 if you spec the Sport Pack


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Andy1a2b said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > How much weight does magride add over standard suspension??
> ...


Hmmm, is that metric or imperial :roll:


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

FWIW the magnetic ride on the RS felt different to me than it did on the TTS. I prefer it on the RS (and mine has it as a result). I ride with it "soft" on the streets, dynamic on the track. It significantly improves handling on the road circuits I visit, but as a daily driver, it's still comfortable. The fixed suspension seemed like it would always be a compromise, street or track.


----------

